# New orders since Topgear



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm interested to know who has recently ordered a GT-R since the latest showing of Topgear?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Cos if you have, my car is coming _*WAAAAYYYY*_ before yours!


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

June 2009 baby!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GT-Racer said:


> June 2009 baby!


Read em and weep new fanboys!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

For once, I have got it right.

Roll on July 2009.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I did, was mulling over it last week after Top Gear had the car, read some reviews and heard they were doing more on the following weeks episode. Ordered first thing monday morning.

Black Edition in black but I may change as I have 2 black cars already. Its hard to decide as I cannot find many decent photographs of the car in all the colours, is there a big gallery somewhere? I cant seem to find many good gallerys. I do like all the colours except Silver.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Have a search on this forum, as there are loads of pictures and debates on the various colours!

So what delivery date did you get robsm?


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, even though the TG review was brilliant and the laptime was the icing on the cake, it would not have made a difference to me if otherwise. This is just a master piece. 

Roll on 2009 for the Nav car.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Will do GT-Racer.

No date, said 2010 sometime, would update me when they know more. So will be a long long wait, just got over a 4 month wait for an Audi A5.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

September 2009 :smokin: just enough time to save up for it. :clap: 

Sold my Beautiful EVO 1X and put the money in the bank :thumbsup: 

CJ


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

robsm said:


> I did, was mulling over it last week after Top Gear had the car, read some reviews and heard they were doing more on the following weeks episode. Ordered first thing monday morning.
> 
> Black Edition in black but I may change as I have 2 black cars already. Its hard to decide as I cannot find many decent photographs of the car in all the colours, is there a big gallery somewhere? I cant seem to find many good gallerys. I do like all the colours except Silver.


Think I have read there will be 3 at the Motorshow so you can see them in the flesh.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

robsm, top of the page click on gallery

there will be some R35's at the Ace Cafe on Sat and chance talk to current owners and have lunch at the motorshow on monday if you join up

R


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I would like the new people to know that we oldies will have our cars considerably earler than yow......... I might add ner ner ner ,and indeed, ner ner


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Still waiting for Aussie release date...:bawling:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

My HPC told me that they have sold 4 and had numerous enquiries after TG.


----------



## Jon W (Jul 23, 2008)

*ORDER IN*

Evening all

I phoned up two months ago to order mine and was told it would be around Sept/Oct 2009 ... I didn't go through with it then but finally took the plunge yesterday ... delivery date now May/June 2010 - OUCH !!! Oh well 

After much deliberation went for Black Edition in Gunmetal grey ...

Having had TVRs previously (got rid of last one 4 years ago ...) and been involved with the TVRCC I'm looking forward to getting involved with GTROC - will feel a bit of a sad git for the next two years though ... suppose I could at least order my key ring - presumably slightly shortly waiting list !!!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Jon W said:


> Evening all
> 
> I phoned up two months ago to order mine and was told it would be around Sept/Oct 2009 ... I didn't go through with it then but finally took the plunge yesterday ... delivery date now May/June 2010 - OUCH !!! Oh well
> 
> ...


And welcome to the forum Jon!!! (I may know who you are...... :nervous: , my name is Ollie and I'm based in Oxford, I'll let you work out the rest!!! :nervous: )


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Jon W said:


> Evening all
> 
> 
> Having had TVRs previously (got rid of last one 4 years ago ...) and been involved with the TVRCC I'm looking forward to getting involved with GTROC - will feel a bit of a sad git for the next two years though ... suppose I could at least order my key ring - presumably slightly shortly waiting list !!!


Hi Jon,

Having come from 5 tvrs over the last 8 years i let you know this time next year how things compare, for me the only downside i can see will be the noise

N


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Having come from 5 tvrs over the last 8 years i let you know this time next year how things compare, for me the only downside i can see will be the noise
> 
> N


Yep, 4 TVRs and 2 Nobles for me, should be an interesting comparision! Jon, if it makes you feel a bit better I doubt ordering 2 months ago would have got you Sept 2009. All 2009 slots were sold out on the 2 initial ordering days at the start of April., so anytime after that would have been 2010 anyway.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

So whens the first UK gtr going to show up on our roads then ,I see lot of folks have in their sigs sept 09 ,july 09 etc .Is it April for the first ones ,anyone on here got a spring 09 date ,whats the official UK date .


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

1st April 09 first official cars appear non-sat nav models.
1st September 09 first official cars appear sat-nav models!
roll on oct 09!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am getting one too but from japan (cant wait till 09/10) just need to sell my TVR so i can order it ..

will keep yous posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jon W (Jul 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: Olliemeff, I'm no detective but even I can work out where our paths may have crossed in the last few days!!! 

Sjc and maxxwaxx, always good to meet former Tivvers. As you mention, we'll no doubt miss the TVR noise but the enhanced performance and reliability of a R35 will probably make up for it !!! However, from my perspective, 2 years still seems like a very long way away !! :bawling:


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

Jon W said:


> :thumbsup: Olliemeff, I'm no detective but even I can work out where our paths may have crossed in the last few days!!!
> 
> Sjc and maxxwaxx, always good to meet former Tivvers. As you mention, we'll no doubt miss the TVR noise but the enhanced performance and reliability of a R35 will probably make up for it !!! However, from my perspective, 2 years still seems like a very long way away !! :bawling:


Nah, I waited 3 years for my Cerb!


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Jon W said:


> :thumbsup: Olliemeff, I'm no detective but even I can work out where our paths may have crossed in the last few days!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Shucks!! Scuppered again!:thumbsup:


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

I found it quite interesting talking to a chap at the motorshow who has cancelled his order on an R8 and put a deposit down on a GTR purely on the strength of the Top Gear show.
His argument was one of - why pay £30k more for a car when the GTR will do exactly the same and a bit more and save him £30k.

Commonsense yes, but I found it a little strange that someone into his cars like this chap (had a 997 turbo for his wife, and did regular trackdays in ,among other things, a Clio V6) needed the Top Gear programme to educate him to the GTR. How can he not have previously known these things?


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

blindswelledrat said:


> I found it quite interesting talking to a chap at the motorshow who has cancelled his order on an R8 and put a deposit down on a GTR purely on the strength of the Top Gear show.
> His argument was one of - why pay £30k more for a car when the GTR will do exactly the same and a bit more and save him £30k.
> 
> Commonsense yes, but I found it a little strange that someone into his cars like this chap (had a 997 turbo for his wife, and did regular trackdays in ,among other things, a Clio V6) needed the Top Gear programme to educate him to the GTR. How can he not have previously known these things?


there are still too many people around with the old chain of thought, 'Nissan, dont they sell micra's??', so dont pay any attention to new advertising or products. 
The world is changing, its just a shame some can't keep up!


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I did indeed sign my order the tuesday following the TopGear show. 

I was contempling ordering a GTR since some time (well, since I got to the VIP part of the Geneva Motot show) but I had to organize the financial side of the order...

And that Tuesday, I had booked a test drive on a Lexus ISF. I was (mildly) disapointed by the ISF, and I headed directly for the Nissan Performance center in Brussels... It took 10 minutes and I even paid the pre-order with my credit card. 

Delivery in "late 2009, early 2010", premium, in red, with GPS.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I happened to bump into the WLN GTR specialist (Michael) in the VIP @ the motorshow.

He told me they have taken 30 orders since Top Gear and are now quoting Sept 2010 delivery dates!:smokin: 

Once the car hits the streets, I imagine a minimum 2 year waiting list.

David


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

I did order my GT-R first day it was possible. Will arrive in June 2009. Hopefully.
However, I changed the colour of my car after watching Top Gear. I had a BE Gun metallic and I changed it to BE Red. Why? I've always liked cars with som colour. Grayscale has been out of question for me. With GT-R and all that black plastic I was a bit puzzled. I didn't like the idea of having a two colour car in red and black. So, choose gray first. But after looking at red one in TG programme I realized it doesn't look bad at all. Black plastic lower belt becomes a part of the road, the background, and leaves red car even slimmer and better looking. So, red it will be.
Haven't seen any of them in flesh yet. Hope I'll not be too wrong.


----------



## beppi (Dec 26, 2007)

I also order in red, but i want to paint in red also the black plastic lower. My car will arrive in May 2009.


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

If I can find adhesive film of suitable colour I may consider taping at least some of black plastic red. Repainting a new car sounds a bit axtreme to me.


----------



## beppi (Dec 26, 2007)

Dear Slow, I have see fhotos of GT-R in red with all plastic parts repainting also in red : look FANTASTIC!!!!. I ask to my HPC that confirm me no problem to make this work. He don't know the exactly price but not very expensive: about 800-1000 EURO.


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks beppi,
I'll wait and see how it looks like.


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Just to confirm Pearl White was not there. 

A point worth a mention is that the instructors were actually encouraging you to drive fast and hard as long as it’s within your own limits and not being dangerous.

I have just being watching the footage which we got to take away and it’s excellent. You can hear the engine sound and exhaust note. The car engine sound is spot on, I was expecting more of a whistle or turbine noise but you do get to hear the V6 PUR which sounds amazing. It’s a very positive sound for a V6. Inside the car is quite, if your stood outside listening when it takes off its sounds a lot more than a V6 and more powerful that it looks.

For the little bit of chav in me I did get excited when I heard the dump valve/BOV noise. This is really not like the noise you hear from Fast & Furious type of cars but just very subtle in the background.

I was concerned about the gearbox rattle/noise as a few peeps have mentioned before, I drove 5 different cars and it was not apparent at all unless you really are listing out for it. and I’m very fussy.

The point about the gears changing up very quick in auto mode is true, before you know it your in 6th gear at about 30-40mph, but I really don’t think it will bothered me much as I will be driving it with a bit more enthusiasm. 

The ride is very good in conform mode for this type of car – I could relate it to say the current BMW M3. 

The understeer issue is more the knack of getting familiar with the throttle and feeding in through the bend rather than nail it, which is what I was doing (I just couldn’t help me self)

You have to be very precise when changing down gear – if you’re not in the right rev range the car will not change down. I haven’t driven a paddle shift this hard before so took a little while to get used to – I was told to brake.…pause….then change down (the last thing you do before taking the corner) which worked quite well.

MPG must have been in high single figures – you could see the needle dropping. The cars run quite rich as you can smell the fuel from the exhaust when blipping the throttle.

From what I understood Nissan Race Academy will be organising events which peeps will have to pay for this is after you have delivery of your cars, so I’m assuming it will your own car you will be using. 

At the end of the event we were told there are a few other surprises before we take delivery – they were very tight lipped about this, I see this event as the icing of the cake and anything else, the cheer on top.

Apologies if I haven’t used the right type of terminology but I’m just trying to express what I have experienced in my own words. 

Thanks


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

excellent report NismoR35GTR


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Nismo - did you get to take the Helmet home ?


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Jadid said:


> Nice one Nismo - did you get to take the Helmet home ?


Everyone got a Black open face Arai helmet with the GTR logo on the back. The Helmet bag had each individuals name engraved on it. Nice touch. and its yours to keep.


----------



## djspacie (Feb 29, 2008)

*lucky lucky me...*

... Now have a date for my black / black and am "well chuffed"..

14 April 2009 !!

That's only 3 months away.. unless someone wants to buy it off me 

:thumbsup:

D


----------

